
How do I learn to be a growth hacker? Work for one of the guys - dwynings
http://andrewchenblog.com/2012/05/11/how-do-i-learn-to-be-a-growth-hacker-work-for-one-of-the-guys/
======
arkitaip
I used to be a Code Ninja but had to pivot because the Valley considered my
skill set harmful. So I became a Ruby Brogrammer but that market went lean
before I did so I moved on to become a NoSQL Rockstar for a startup that was
going to change the world by disrupting the c2c tulip market. Now I'm looking
for mind hacks to become a Growth Hacker so I can create my own
Excel/SharePoint MVP to innovate enterprise convergence to drive bleeding-edge
e-markets.

